# best laptop under 80000 rs



## shivi4 (Mar 19, 2009)

hi

can u tell me which best window laptop under 80000 rs ,
it should have good battery life


----------



## desiibond (Mar 19, 2009)

Dell XPS


----------



## pickster (Mar 19, 2009)

actually, Dell Studio XPS 16.
The XPS line has only one laptop available in india and that over over 90K.


----------



## shivi4 (Mar 20, 2009)

HP Pavilion DV9734 TX,dell xps studio 16, dell studio 17 some laptop i have shortlisted 

can you tell me which is better and why(like battery etc)

are there any other laptop which are better under same price range


----------



## acewin (Mar 20, 2009)

the HP model is one of the discontinued laptops,
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I will say dv5-1016tx if you can get it as dv9734 tx is not as good.
if you want the screen size then go for dell studio 17 or xps stuido 16
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
for battery all are same, you need to go for 9-cell battery for longer running

opt for P series processor than T series, check weight of laptop strictly, if you wanna carry suck a big heavy machine all time then tell us. There are huge config MSI and gigabyte notebooks.

and also stay away from sony, they are never worth their cost in my say. they never give good config


----------

